# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Play Battlefield 4 Now before release

## fakekowa

Hey, here's a way to play it before the release and go online in multiplayer and all, it basically unlocks your battlefield 4.

(Taken from rhn94 on reddit so all props to him)

1) Go to this VPN Gate Public VPN Relay Servers List Click the Download on top of page!
2) Download SoftEther VPN Client WITH PLUGIN(important part). Extract software and install using exe file (center in image)
3) Open software after install, double click VPN Gate Public VPN Relay Servers, search for Korea under region, click, then connect. https://i.imgur.com/imjz6tOh.jpg?1
Now, how to use this stuff? When it gets released in Korea, connect to the vpn using steps shown above. Then , just run bf4 from origin, you'll probably have to download an "Update" (just authentication files), run bf4, then disconnect from VPN & Bob's your uncle.

----------


## MastaRage

but in US I'm already playing =]

----------

